# Recommended stops & sights for first trip to Switzerland



## DSL2

Planning a 10-12 day trip via the tunnel departing in mid Sept. Hopefully to discover some of the finer spots of Switzerland as my slightly belated 40th B'day treat. 

What's the weather likely to be for the last two weeks of Sept?

Wondering if any of you more seasoned travellers would be good enough to point us in the direction of the best things to see & do bearing in mind its a 9.2mtr truck, so the odd alpine pass maybe a tad risky?

As a guide, we really wanted to get to see spectacular scenery / breathtaking views / quiet areas / don't really want to be anywhere hugely busy & or stress raising but wouldn't mind a pleasant city or two on our travels. Have a Vespa in the boot to help get out & about locally.

Not too bothered about campsites for every night of the trip if there are suitable stopping points that would be more back to basics, ideal would be high up in a nice mountainous area with lake or similar?

Whilst I'm chancing my luck here, any thoughts on the best route to get there & again suitable stop off's on the way (Aires are good for us) as I don't really want to do more than 300 miles a day driving?

Is Annecy worth a visit on the way out of Switzerland on the way home? If so best spot to stay please?

If possible any links to websites would be greatly appreciated too!


----------



## Sideways86

*hi*

search for the trip guide by OB1 on here its based around Interlaken with excellent information, we used it in july was very helpful and informative

we stayed at Lazy Rancho in interlaken a first class site and booked already to go back next year.

pm with your e-mail and i can send you some information

Reagards

John and Sue


----------



## tonyt

I reckon the Interlaken area has it all.

Lauterbrunnen is stunning, Wengen is unusual and the Trummelbach Falls are something else - better when the glacier is melting.

Alternatively, Luzern is a bustling town - take the boat aroung the lake and stop off at one of the small towns - eg Weggis - cable car to the top of Rigi and then walk down - magic.


----------



## barryd

Agreed ob1's guid inspired us to go.

Have a look at our site www.hankthetank.co.uk and go Into blog and summer 2011. Switzerland is after the Mosel an black forest.

We were dead jammy with the weather. Luzern in late June was boiling and the litte farm site at weggis was simply superb especially of you can get on the top of the hill like we did (see blog).

Like you we have a scooter. It's an easy ride down to the lake from there and a pleasant 25 min ride back to luzern town which is lovely.

Loads of places to scoot about.

Personally I would avoid the sites in interlaken if you go that way and head up the vally to camping rutti or one of the ones near grindlewald although some of the popular ones in interlaken may be cheaper by the end if sept.

You are in for a real treat especially with the bike in tow.

The weather I think can be iffy anytime so it's pot luck I think

also for annecy again see our blog after Italy. Stunning place but same about the weather though. Could be boiling, could be like a wet weeken in Windermere. If you stay at the aire we did at the bottom end if the lake watch the ground as it can get boggy.


----------



## darach

Hi, you can use the french motorway system but that can be quite costly. I usually go from Dunkirk to Tournai in Belguim, interesting old town and nice aires near centre of town 50.60392 3.38088 FOC including water and dumping. From there down to Luxemburg where we stay at the FOC aires at Dudelange 49.47157 6.07815.
From there via Metz, Nancy and down to Mulhouse, then into Switzerland from the german motorway. All the roads on this route are toll free and 80% of the route is motorway or dual carriageway.
You have the added bonus of cheaper fuel and gas in Luxemburg. 
Remember when you get to Switzerland you need to buy a vignette if under 3.5 kgs but I presume you are over 3.5 therefore the best buy is a 10 day pass which was 32 swiss francs earlier this year. You can buy this at the border. 
We are going to the Interlaken area in the latter part of Sept so we might see you in the passing.
Derek


----------



## nickoff

How about an overnight stop in Tasch? There are 2 campsites, 1 as you approach on the left and 1 next to the railway station,plus a M/H parking spot in between. Catch the train up to Zermatt, a short distance, and view the Matterhorn in all it's glory. You can even get a better look at the mountain by going up on the cable car from Zermatt, fairly expensive though. Zermatt itself is a lovely town to spend a few hours in.

Hth, Nick.


----------



## DSL2

Superb, thanks very much for the info everyone. 

Off to research it now!


----------



## Helgamobil

If in the Vaud (eastern end of Lac Leman) and need a stopover close to the Autoroute - try Camping La Piscine in Aigle. Very friendly folk, open to the end of September. Just about to upgrade their electrics and build a new sanitaire facility. Close to town and all facilities, Chateau Aigle worth a visit and you might just be there for the various wine festivals nearby.


----------

